# Inviting all Accountants in Germany on Job



## nitinmoudgil

Dear All Accountants, can you please comment on this post.
So that all other can have fair idea as what is the status of job for finance people in Germany.

I am finding hard to get once, and want some guidance from friends


----------



## Bevdeforges

It has been a few years now since I worked in Germany as an accountant - but what got me my job at the time was having both German and English and having had some (only a year) of international experience (i.e. job experience outside my home country). 

I was hired by a US company with a manufacturing facility in Germany, where they needed a Controller who could serve as liaison/point of contact with the division HQ in the UK. Having experience in the accounting field back in the US was a huge plus.

You have to be able to offer them something that they can't get in the local job market - language, experience, etc. Just looking for a "finance job" in Germany isn't really much to go on.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nitinmoudgil

thanks bev... thanks for your input...

i am also learning German.. and i am well proficient in English.
Tell me... you applied from your local country or you walked down the streets in Germany to get job

Also, you have worked in the environment... finance jobs are like routine job ?? i mean are easily available ??

thanks for your revert btw


----------



## nitinmoudgil

PS : me too have 3 years of international experience...
i am applying close to 20 jobs per day... and keep my cv updated with all the sites...

but just want to be safe with at least 1 or 2 interviews before in file my case for job seeker visa...


----------



## Bevdeforges

I applied for jobs in Germany (actually, in Europe in general) from my home country (US). Once I got a positive reply, I arranged a trip for two weeks to Europe to follow up. Had mentioned in my cover letter that I 'would be in the area in the near future" and would like the chance to meet face to face. Admittedly, I had an advantage in that, as an American, I could simply hop a flight and "visit" Europe for up to 90 days, no questions asked.

I also had a headhunter working for me - a woman who was shopping my CV around and who arranged a couple of interviews for me while I was in Europe. The trip cost me quite a bit, but because I wound up actually finding a job and moving to Germany, most of my travel expenses were tax deductible in the year that I moved. It was definitely a risk. If I hadn't found a job, I would have been out several thousand dollars for my travel.

I was looking for manager level jobs - not "individual contributor" level jobs. At the time i had something like 15 years of experience in the field, mostly at the manager level.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## *Sunshine*

nitinmoudgil said:


> i am also learning German.. and i am well proficient in English.
> Tell me... you applied from your local country or you walked down the streets in Germany to get job
> 
> Also, you have worked in the environment... finance jobs are like routine job ?? i mean are easily available ??


A few German classes will not get you very far, very fast. Your language skills (or rather lack thereof) are going to be an issue.

There are too many people who've studied business and not enough jobs for all of them. As the previous poster already said, you need special skills not found here. 

What are your special skills?


----------



## nitinmoudgil

*Sunshine* said:


> A few German classes will not get you very far, very fast. Your language skills (or rather lack thereof) are going to be an issue.
> 
> There are too many people who've studied business and not enough jobs for all of them. As the previous poster already said, you need special skills not found here.
> 
> What are your special skills?


my special skills include 4 year work ex in SAP FI and SAP CO...
and also i was team leader in getting FSC certification for my company..
i have good ilets score and PTE score in english... first attempt both..
like i said.. i have international experience of 3 years...


----------



## nitinmoudgil

*Sunshine* said:


> A few German classes will not get you very far, very fast. Your language skills (or rather lack thereof) are going to be an issue.
> 
> There are too many people who've studied business and not enough jobs for all of them. As the previous poster already said, you need special skills not found here.
> 
> What are your special skills?


are you from finance background ??
and working in germany ??


----------



## *Sunshine*

nitinmoudgil said:


> i have good ilets score and PTE score in english... first attempt both..


Sorry, but I think you're overestimating your skill set and underestimating the German market.

Although I have a background in Banking and Finance, I was not able to get a job in the Finance sector (I was looking during the financial crisis and there were too many applicants with a Bankausbildung looking as well).

Now I'm auditing projects funded by government grants. The position is completely in German and requires a level of German much higher than your current level of English.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

*sunshine* said:


> sorry, but i think you're overestimating your skill set and underestimating the german market.
> 
> Although i have a background in banking and finance, i was not able to get a job in the finance sector (i was looking during the financial crisis and there were too many applicants with a bankausbildung looking as well).
> 
> Now i'm auditing projects funded by government grants. The position is completely in german and requires a level of german much better than your current level of english.


so in short you are saying to drop my idea to be in germany ????


----------



## Bevdeforges

nitinmoudgil said:


> are you from finance background ??
> and working in germany ??


MBA in accounting, American CPA, 15 years managerial experience including 1 year on secondment to the UK from the US company (which included travel around Europe to various local offices).

worked in Germany as financial controller for 3 years 1992 to 1995 - but for American companies who needed someone with relatively fluent German as well as English.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Bevdeforges said:


> MBA in accounting, American CPA, 15 years managerial experience including 1 year on secondment to the UK from the US company (which included travel around Europe to various local offices).
> 
> worked in Germany as financial controller for 3 years 1992 to 1995 - but for American companies who needed someone with relatively fluent German as well as English.
> Cheers,
> Bev


the biggest fear i have is... if i get JSV.. and travel thr.. and still didnt get job..
coz i dont want to be in no mans land.. as i have to resign from this current job


----------



## Bevdeforges

nitinmoudgil said:


> the biggest fear i have is... if i get JSV.. and travel thr.. and still didnt get job..
> coz i dont want to be in no mans land.. as i have to resign from this current job


And you are absolutely correct to take that into consideration. There are NO guarantees that you can find a job in Germany within your six month time frame - especially if you don't speak any German. 

I didn't have to give up my job to look for work. Due to the fact that I didn't need a visa to "visit" Germany, I could simply take vacation time to make my two week run over for interviews (that I had already lined up). 

If you don't find a job in those six months, you will be expected to return back home. I really wouldn't risk it if I were you - at least not at this point. Focus on getting more experience and try to distinguish your skills or experience in some way if you hope eventually to work in Germany (or elsewhere in Europe).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Bevdeforges said:


> And you are absolutely correct to take that into consideration. There are NO guarantees that you can find a job in Germany within your six month time frame - especially if you don't speak any German.
> 
> I didn't have to give up my job to look for work. Due to the fact that I didn't need a visa to "visit" Germany, I could simply take vacation time to make my two week run over for interviews (that I had already lined up).
> 
> If you don't find a job in those six months, you will be expected to return back home. I really wouldn't risk it if I were you - at least not at this point. Focus on getting more experience and try to distinguish your skills or experience in some way if you hope eventually to work in Germany (or elsewhere in Europe).
> Cheers,
> Bev



for that matter... in dubai you get 30 days leave per year... so i cn try my luck by taking 2 weeks off from office and by not disclosing them that i am going germany for some job interview...

another query which strikes me is... do the employer give adequate time to go back and wind up ur old job ????


----------



## nitinmoudgil

tell u frankly i have plan to apply from here.. and line up IVs and will book my visa once i get good number of IVs..

but... who will give me IVs from so far ???


----------



## ALKB

nitinmoudgil said:


> tell u frankly i have plan to apply from here.. and line up IVs and will book my visa once i get good number of IVs..
> 
> but... who will give me IVs from so far ???


You have identified the problem.

If you do not already have a visa that will enable you to attend interviews on short notice, processing time for the visa alone will probably take so long that the job will be long filled by the time you are ready to get on a plane.

Might be a better idea to apply for a 6-month jobseeker visa and once you have it include this in your application, stating that you are available for face to face interviews.

On another note, as far as I know, even international accountants in Germany need to have not only experience with IFRS but also HGB, so you are looking at quite a limited number of employers who might be willing to go through the hassle of sponsoring somebody for a profession that is definitely not on the shortage list.

Good luck.

EDIT: Have you checked on the ANABIN database that your qualification is deemed equivalent to a German qualification?


----------



## nitinmoudgil

ALKB said:


> You have identified the problem.
> 
> If you do not already have a visa that will enable you to attend interviews on short notice, processing time for the visa alone will probably take so long that the job will be long filled by the time you are ready to get on a plane.
> 
> Might be a better idea to apply for a 6-month jobseeker visa and once you have it include this in your application, stating that you are available for face to face interviews.
> 
> On another note, as far as I know, even international accountants in Germany need to have not only experience with IFRS but also HGB, so you are looking at quite a limited number of employers who might be willing to go through the hassle of sponsoring somebody for a profession that is definitely not on the shortage list.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> EDIT: Have you checked on the ANABIN database that your qualification is deemed equivalent to a German qualification?


i am planning to hire some consultant to do all this for me... coz for job i definitely need to have qualification approved.

but on the other hand, can you confirm me... is there any short term courses to learn HGB ???


----------



## nitinmoudgil

ALKB said:


> EDIT: Have you checked on the ANABIN database that your qualification is deemed equivalent to a German qualification?


hey i saw that website.. it says u need to have quailification assess from different center in different state...

so i was taking it like.. when i will have job from A state.. i will go to A state to get it assessed...

what u say ?


----------



## *Sunshine*

nitinmoudgil said:


> i am planning to hire some consultant to do all this for me... coz for job i definitely need to have qualification approved.
> 
> but on the other hand, can you confirm me... is there any short term courses to learn HGB ???


I wouldn't recommend hiring a consultant; most have no idea and just tell you what you want to hear. You can apply directly at through the ZAB to have your degrees evaluated. 

HGB = Handelsgesetzbuch

I don't know of any short courses and you'd require fluent German.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

*Sunshine* said:


> I wouldn't recommend hiring a consultant; most have no idea and just tell you what you want to hear. You can apply directly at through the ZAB to have your degrees evaluated.
> 
> HGB = Handelsgesetzbuch
> 
> I don't know of any short courses and you'd require fluent German.


thanks... for now.. i have joined german language course.. and i am planning to get at least B1 before anything....
lets see what happens


----------



## *Sunshine*

nitinmoudgil said:


> i have joined german language course.. and i am planning to get at least B1 before anything....
> lets see what happens


Why do you want to move to Germany? Will you regret investing in German lessons if you can't find a job in Germany? What is your educational background? Do you have a master's degree?


----------



## nitinmoudgil

*Sunshine* said:


> Why do you want to move to Germany? Will you regret investing in German lessons if you can't find a job in Germany? What is your educational background? Do you have a master's degree?


Why i want to move to germany ??... coz i was there last week and i really liked the place. I have been to 4 places for job.. but never made up my mind to live anywhere for long.. but i see germany as my future place.. where i can retire as well..

Cant find a job ?? : How can this be said before even i tried ??

Education background : i have done my degree in commerce and then CA from ICAI

Master Degree : CA from ICAI


But another thing i noticed is that in each job they say should have degree or equivalent degree in finance as per Germany... Once Germany approve my degree.. dont you think it will be as per them only ?

Or Master = Germany Degree ???


----------



## ALKB

nitinmoudgil said:


> Master Degree : CA from ICAI
> 
> 
> But another thing i noticed is that in each job they say should have degree or equivalent degree in finance as per Germany... Once Germany approve my degree.. dont you think it will be as per them only ?
> 
> Or Master = Germany Degree ???


So you are a chartered accountant. Is that actually a Masters Degree?

I had a quick look and the ICAI is not even listed in the ANABIN database of Indian universities.

Is it a university at all or some other kind of awarding body?


----------



## *Sunshine*

nitinmoudgil said:


> Why i want to move to germany ??... coz i was there last week and i really liked the place.
> 
> Cant find a job ?? : How can this be said before even i tried ??


First of all visiting and living here are two very different things.

More importantly, many foreigners (especially Indians at the moment) are trying to find jobs in Germany without any understanding of the job market, language, nor culture. Whether or not it is a wise decision depends on the individual's skill set, risk aversion, and financial status.

Although it is impossible to say with complete certainty, it is possible to make an educated guess on the probability of someone finding a job here within 6 months. 

BTW, I also wasn't able to find your institute in Anabin. I would recommend having your qualifications evaluated by the ZAB before investing in German lessons.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

ALKB said:


> So you are a chartered accountant. Is that actually a Masters Degree?
> 
> I had a quick look and the ICAI is not even listed in the ANABIN database of Indian universities.
> 
> Is it a university at all or some other kind of awarding body?


ICAI = CA is the top course for accountants in india.
And they have MOU for 23 countries all over the world.
Dont know why there database is not reflecting the same.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

*Sunshine* said:


> First of all visiting and living here are two very different things.
> 
> More importantly, many foreigners (especially Indians at the moment) are trying to find jobs in Germany without any understanding of the job market, language, nor culture. Whether or not it is a wise decision depends on the individual's skill set, risk aversion, and financial status.
> 
> Although it is impossible to say with complete certainty, it is possible to make an educated guess on the probability of someone finding a job here within 6 months.
> 
> BTW, I also wasn't able to find your institute in Anabin. I would recommend having your qualifications evaluated by the ZAB before investing in German lessons.


Hi thanks... but can u also confirm me one thing.. i have done Bechalor of commerce from Kurukshetra university... its 3 year course...

when i see BCOM, it is there in list.. and in location it says "India"

what does that mean ???


----------



## nitinmoudgil

yeah !!!

i got following mail from Consulate germany in Dubai


Dear Mr. Nitin

Kindly note, that according to the screenshot the degree & university are both acknowledged in the Anabin Databank, hence you can apply for a job seeker visa.

Regards

Visa section

Consulate General of the Federal Republic of Germany
Jumeirah 1, Street 14A
P.O. Box 2247
Dubai, UAE
Tel.: +971 4 349 8888
Fax: +971 4 349 5050
Deutsches Generalkonsulat Dubai - الصفحة الرئيسية


----------

